# Discussion: Allergies and Phobias and Service Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

One of our members posted this for a discussion topic.



WateryTart said:


> What about this one?
> ...
> 
> Also, if there are legitimate issues of allergies and phobias, what then? A kid with a debilitating phobia or deathly allergies has a right to an education also. Again, I'm not well versed in the legalities when one person's rights bump up against another's like this.


The issue of allergies and phobias are an important topic for SD handlers.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Support Animals Versus Allergies: Here We Go Again - The GateThe Gate


Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility. From: https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


Schools can place the child with the allergy or fear of dogs in a different classroom on the same campus or school or have one of the children attend a different school or campus within the same district.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

This is an interesting discussion. I had a friend growing up who was so deathly afraid of dogs she'd start panicking at the sound of distant barking. Clearly a phobia. I think if she even knew there was a dog in the school, it would have negatively impacted her. Not justifying it, I thought she was crazy and I loved dogs, but I have seen true dog phobia and it isn't pretty.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Muskeg said:


> This is an interesting discussion. I had a friend growing up who was so deathly afraid of dogs she'd start panicking at the sound of distant barking. Clearly a phobia. I think if she even knew there was a dog in the school, it would have negatively impacted her. Not justifying it, I thought she was crazy and I loved dogs, but I have seen true dog phobia and it isn't pretty.


This is my nephew. My SIL told my husband that she thought her son would soil himself the last time he was even in the presence of a dog. It was that bad. Needless to say, they don't visit us and we board our (pet) dog before we go their way so he won't even cross paths with her. I would feel terrible for him if he was forced to deal with that level of stress and panic at school even though I was pretty horrified by how that little girl in the story was treated and fully support her right to have the dog with her.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I think this topic is interesting also. 

The main reason it caught my eye is because of the drastic measures being taken in schools regarding *food* allergies. 

Earlier this year I volunteered to teach several classes for high interest/career exploration day at our local elementary school - I was teaching kids about architecture and plants. Before I was allowed to teach the kids, I was given an information sheet that John Doe in 2nd Grade has a peanut allergy, and Jane Doe in 5th grade has a shellfish allergy, and I had to sign the sheet acknowledging my understanding. I was informed, in writing, that under no circumstances could I bring peanuts or peanut butter into the school for my own lunch. (Well, fine, I prefer hummus anyway). It was pretty obnoxious, and since I don't have kids of my own I was pretty surprised how adamant they were and how strong the language was.

So.... while our public schools are going to crazy lengths to ban peanuts, while concurrently becoming *more* permissive of service/working dogs on school property, the juxtaposition interests me.

I've never met a peanut butter sandwich that jumped up and endangered a bystander, but I have met children that are terrified of dogs. Interesting debate, I'm not sure what my opinion is.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Phobias are curable. Disabilities are not. So that is no legitimate excuse to restrict a PWD access rights. Living with phobias is a choice, living with a disability is not.

Allergies are sticky. But really, most pet owners, especially children, bring pet hair and dander with them even if they leave the pet at home. If someone is so allergic to animals that it is a threat to their life they need to be taking steps already to mitigate the effects of exposure.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_So.... while our public schools are going to crazy lengths to ban peanuts, while concurrently becoming *more* permissive of service/working dogs on school property, the juxtaposition interests me._

Sadly there are more and more children who are highly allergic to peanuts, to the point if another child eats a peanut butter sandwich and then simply touches the child who is allergic it is life threatening. Several years ago a teenager kissed his girlfriend who was allergic to peanuts, she died. We've had teachers in my school who had to carry an epi pen in the past due to peanut allergies. If a child had eaten anything made with peanuts at home and came to school and touched the child, it was almost an immediate reaction. So for some, an allergy to peanuts is literally life threatening.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.google.com/#q=boy+kisses+girlfriend+allergic+to+peanuts


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

angelas said:


> Phobias are curable. Disabilities are not. So that is no legitimate excuse to restrict a PWD access rights. Living with phobias is a choice, living with a disability is not.


Granted, my exposure to psychological research is old now (like 16 years), but I am curious about whether that is supported by the literature. Do you know offhand the success rate for treatment of phobias? I know you can do desensitization treatments, but like I said, my info is old. I'd be interested in hearing more, if you have access to more current info.



angelas said:


> Allergies are sticky. But really, most pet owners, especially children, bring pet hair and dander with them even if they leave the pet at home. If someone is so allergic to animals that it is a threat to their life they need to be taking steps already to mitigate the effects of exposure.


That's totally true. I know I carry both cat and dog dander with me, even if I'm lintrolling the heck out of my clothing. Basically I would rather warn than try to make myself allergen-free, if it was that bad.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Deb said:


> _So.... while our public schools are going to crazy lengths to ban peanuts, while concurrently becoming *more* permissive of service/working dogs on school property, the juxtaposition interests me._
> 
> Sadly there are more and more children who are highly allergic to peanuts, to the point if another child eats a peanut butter sandwich and then simply touches the child who is allergic it is life threatening. Several years ago a teenager kissed his girlfriend who was allergic to peanuts, she died. We've had teachers in my school who had to carry an epi pen in the past due to peanut allergies. If a child had eaten anything made with peanuts at home and came to school and touched the child, it was almost an immediate reaction. So for some, an allergy to peanuts is literally life threatening.


That's certainly nothing to mess around with. 

I think I found it so startling because I don't have much involvement with the school system beyond occasional volunteer work. I would not have been surprised if they did a background check, or asked for my photo ID at the door (this school did neither), but the written food warnings surprised me. I wasn't there to serve lunch, or even to eat a snack with students, in fact I had zero physical contact with any of them.

Angelas brings up a good point, rather than focusing on phobia, focusing on the medical matter of allergies. I have a brother-in-law who has severe dog allergies, even with medication he can't breathe comfortably if he's in a closed room with dogs. Some of our local school buildings are pretty old, with lots of interior (windowless) classrooms and older HVAC systems. Air filtration might make kids or teachers more comfortable, depending on the individual situation..... hmm.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

angelas said:


> Phobias are curable. Disabilities are not. So that is no legitimate excuse to restrict a PWD access rights. Living with phobias is a choice, living with a disability is not.


No. Not all phobias can be cured. They can be treated to different extents. And some phobias can be just as diabilitating as any other mental disorder. Agoraphobia comes to mind. As well as social anxiety. Claustrophobia too.

Actually, service dogs themselves are becoming increasingly common for phobias. Tasks such as leading a panicking handler to a safe spot (find the exit). Deep pressure therapy or other tactile stimulations. Medicine reminders (since some phobias can be treated with beta blockers, anti anxiety medicines, and SSRIs). Etc.

No one who has a severe phobia chooses it. No more than people choose to have PTSD.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I think it's important to note that life threatening anaphylaxis is relatively common in food allergies. Where as anaphylaxis from pet dander is very rare.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> children that are terrified of dogs.


Cinophobia, as any other phobia, is a medically defined condition and requires officially registered medical opinion of a psychiatrist based on observation. Only this way it is real and has value in the court. Pretty often in response to exclamation "I'm scared of dogs! Take away your dog!" - I answer "You are not scared of dogs, I don't believe you. Scared people do not cry". Many children pretend only to get special attention of their parents, and many children simply don't know how to behave in front of a large dog, so, they copy those who are playing silly-scared. But, please, take seriously real phobia, there are cases known when people jumped out of window and crashed by cars. You should be able of visually recognizing such person within first seconds of encounter. 
Allergies too, they have levels of intensity. Only persons diagnosed with asthma due to inhaling doggy material could be counted, and these cases are extremely rare. The rest of dog related allergics can swallow pills and sleep with a dog: Allergies to dogs - Dogtime
So, demand medical proof before signing any documents.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Cognitive behavioral therapy appears to be what most are using for phobias, TBI and PTSD. It's based on that thoughts and emotions are the cause and if the person can change the way they think or feel it will help them.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

WateryTart said:


> Granted, my exposure to psychological research is old now (like 16 years), but I am curious about whether that is supported by the literature. Do you know offhand the success rate for treatment of phobias? I know you can do desensitization treatments, but like I said, my info is old. I'd be interested in hearing more, if you have access to more current info.


The treatment of choice is exposure therapy, either using imaginal exposure where the patient imagines themselves in the fearful situation or is actually put in encounters with the phobic object) or VR exposure. However, it is in conjunction with cognitive therapy. These have an 80-90% success rate according to Adler's 2010 paper (The Successful Treatment of Specific Phobia in a College Counseling Center). Zlomke and Davis have an interesting paper from 2008 showing a 76% or better rate of success in one treatment. (One-Session Treatment of Specific Phobias: A Detailed Description and Review of Treatment Efficacy).


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

voodoolamb said:


> Actually, service dogs themselves are becoming increasingly common for phobias. Tasks such as leading a panicking handler to a safe spot (find the exit). Deep pressure therapy or other tactile stimulations. Medicine reminders (since some phobias can be treated with beta blockers, anti anxiety medicines, and SSRIs). Etc.
> 
> No one who has a severe phobia chooses it. No more than people choose to have PTSD.


Specific phobia and panic disorder are not the same thing although they are both anxiety disorders. PTSD is also totally different being a trama/stressor-related disorder like reactive attachment disorder, acute stress disorder or adjustment disorders. PTSD is significantly more difficult to treat.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

angelas said:


> Specific phobia and panic disorder are not the same thing although they are both anxiety disorders. PTSD is also totally different being a trama/stressor-related disorder like reactive attachment disorder, acute stress disorder or adjustment disorders. PTSD is significantly more difficult to treat.


Of course they are not the same thing. I never said they were. I am also acutely aware of what PTSD is. Difficulty in treatment has nothing to do with it. The point is no one chooses to have either. 

You stated living with a phobia is a choice. 

For many, it is not. The treatments for phobias are NOT 100% effective. And for those who have to live with severe phobias, they can be just as disabling as any other mental disorder.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

angelas said:


> The treatment of choice is exposure therapy, either using imaginal exposure where the patient imagines themselves in the fearful situation or is actually put in encounters with the phobic object) or VR exposure. However, it is in conjunction with cognitive therapy. These have an 80-90% success rate according to Adler's 2010 paper (The Successful Treatment of Specific Phobia in a College Counseling Center). Zlomke and Davis have an interesting paper from 2008 showing a 76% or better rate of success in one treatment. (One-Session Treatment of Specific Phobias: A Detailed Description and Review of Treatment Efficacy).


Cool, thanks. I was curious. That's definitely way more current info than I'd have access to via scholarly journals.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

voodoolamb said:


> You stated living with a phobia is a choice.


Fine, let me rephrase...refusing to seek treatment for something that is highly responsive to treatment is a choice.


----------

